
Tech stock collapse sure looks like bubble popping - cocoflunchy
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/we-wuz-wrong---tech-stock-collapse-sure-looks-like-bubble-popping-151711386.html
======
bitwarrior
I don't think there was much debate if we were in a _valuation_ bubble. I'm
more curious how this will affect employment within the industry.

Back in 2001 we saw massive layoffs as companies which had no right to exist
went out of business. While I'm sure there's a bit of fat like that around the
edges (those "Uber, but for dogs" companies which existed purely out of VC
funding), many of today's technology companies are profitable. Those companies
are unlikely to need to go through large rounds of layoffs.

If that proves to be the case - we see valuations drop without extensive
industry-wide layoffs - I believe that fits more into the "correction"
definition rather than a bubble. At least in my mind.

~~~
gopiks
I guess first there will be a stage of denial.. already starting in VC
circles... then there will be acceptance and cost controls and finally
bankruptcies.. This can play out in a year or could take two..

------
jeffwass
Is anybody tracking how Sam Altman's bet on the bubble is doing these days?

Ie, what's the latest valuation of his three propositions? Though it's still
way too early to make any conclusions, as there's still four more years of
potential growth.

[http://blog.samaltman.com/bubble-talk](http://blog.samaltman.com/bubble-talk)

